# Disclosure Reports



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... search.y=4

Fun and games :rollin: Shawn's national plea for bucks worked pretty good.
http://www.deerforums.com/vbforums/show ... php?t=3238


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

So dick, just because HSUS didn't run the money thru your group NDH for FC directly to run the ads supporting your measure does not mean it is not directed to the same ends. A parrallel agenda with the nations leading anti hunting org. in which the sponsors (NDH for FC) here in the state used a page directly out of HSUS's playbook and opened the door inviting them into our state. A real proud moment.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Dicks Saying: Don't hunt in a ZOO, vote YES on 2

Gee Dick, did you know weeks ago that HSUS would be using those words in their commercial?


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

Dick - The "proud moments" happen when you shoot tame deer and elk in corrals, then have your picture taken after the "hunt", don't you know that? I don't care for the HSUS, but at least they put their name on their ad unlike the commerical deer and elk growers from out of state that are hiding behind a fake ND name and have no "property rights" here, just money interests to expand more in ND.


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

Dick - The "proud moments" happen when you shoot tame deer and elk in corrals, then have your picture taken after the "hunt", don't you know that? I don't care for the HSUS, but at least they put their name on their ad unlike the commerical deer and elk growers from out of state that are hiding behind a fake ND name and have no "property rights" here, just money interests to expand more in ND.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

by Gabe:



> So dick, just because HSUS didn't run the money thru your group NDH for FC directly to run the ads supporting your measure does not mean it is not directed to the same ends. A parrallel agenda with the nations leading anti hunting org. in which the sponsors (NDH for FC) here in the state used a page directly out of HSUS's playbook and opened the door inviting them into our state. A real proud moment.


How proud are you that your HF operatives started this measure in the first place because they gave ammunition against hunting in general to the antis?

Jim


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

jhegg said:


> by Gabe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap Jim what the hell are you smoking???? Now the HF operatives started this measure????? Man you got to take a break from that stuff. :wink:

On a more serious note. The group NDH for FC started this measure collected the signatures to get it on the ballot even though they were told mmany times it would open the door to HSUS coming into our state, and yet they used the very tactics this group itself uses to accomplish their personal agendas and now will not accept the responsibility for the consequences of their actions.


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

On a more serious note. The group NDH for FC started this measure collected the signatures to get it on the ballot even though they were told mmany times it would open the door to HSUS coming into our state, and yet they used the very tactics this group itself uses to accomplish their personal agendas and now will not accept the responsibility for the consequences of their actions.[/quote]

Leadfed said,

No GST they were lied to if you told them that because can you absolutely 100% guarentee that if this measure passes all hell will break loose and HSUS will be running rampant all over ND. If not you lied to these people when you told them that this would open the door for them to come into our state. Plain and simple.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> it would open the door to HSUS coming into our state


Now that has to be the brightest quote ever made. Like an organization with a $100,000,000 budget is going to be "kept" out of North Dakota. Kept out by who? How? Initiated measure maybe?

gst, if you were paid by the word you'd be rich, if you were paid on content you had better buy more cows.


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

Dick Monson said:


> > it would open the door to HSUS coming into our state
> 
> 
> Now that has to be the brightest quote ever made. Like an organization with a $100,000,000 budget is going to be "kept" out of North Dakota. Kept out by who? How? Initiated measure maybe?
> ...


Leadfed said,
:lol:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

leadfed, one simple question. Is HSUS advertising their agenda here in ND. If they are this measure did indeed open the door for HSUS to come into our state. And that meansthere was no lie when people were told that is indeed what this measure would do.

What I and others have claimmed is that if HSUS does decide to push their agendas by attempting to ban something such as trapping, this measure started by hunters themselves that runs parrallel to HSUS's agenda has given them a degree of legitimacy in the eyes of the nonhunting public even though a majority of hunters do not support this measure. If they did, the sponsors would have had no problem collecting 13000 signatures without going to home and garden shows to do so or in their failed first attempt.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Dick Monson said:


> > it would open the door to HSUS coming into our state
> 
> 
> Now that has to be the brightest quote ever made. Like an organization with a $100,000,000 budget is going to be "kept" out of North Dakota. Kept out by who? How? Initiated measure maybe?
> ...


Dick I know you probably will not answer this question either, but when was the last time HSUS waged a statewide ad campaign spending over $100,000 dollars to do so using "hunters" to get their message across ??????

At least have the responsibility to admit this measure invited them into our state .


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

by gst:



> At least have the responsibility to admit this measure invited them into our state .


Gabe,
I don't suppose that you (or your HF cronies) would have the responsibility to admit that your actions led to this measure either, would you?

Jim


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Contributions
Anonymous (cash)
Address 1: 223 Ashlee Ave 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Bismarck, ND 58504 
Date / Amount: 09/23/2010 $300.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Larson, Craig & Michelle 
Address 1: 3008 Morgan Circle 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Bismarck, ND 58503 
Date / Amount: 09/22/2010 $5,000.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Larson, Franklin & Joandrea 
Address 1: 11686 River Rd 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Valley City, ND 58072 
Date / Amount: 09/20/2010 $2,500.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Larson, Joandrea 
Address 1: 11686 River Road 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Valley City, ND 58072 
Date / Amount: 09/22/2010 $2,500.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maryam, Dickey 
Address 1: 800 5th Ave Apt 27G 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: New York, NY 10065 
Date / Amount: 10/16/2010 $150.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mashing, Larry 
Address 1: 702 7th St N 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Wahpeton, ND 58075 
Date / Amount: 09/29/2010 $200.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monson, Dick 
Address 1: 3434 114th Ave SE 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Valley City, ND 58072 
Date / Amount: 09/23/2010 $7,600.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ND Wildlife Society
Address 1: PO Box 1442 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Bismarck, ND 58502 
Date / Amount: 09/23/2010 $300.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rooselvelt, Simon 
Address 1: 1 East End Ave 8B 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: New York, NY 10021 
Date / Amount: 10/12/2001 $2,500.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

[quoteMaryam Dickey Shocking Laboratory Investigation Reveals Misery for Dogs, Cats, and
Rabbitswww2.peta.orgGrassroots work is essential to the success of the
animal rights movement, and PETA is committed to helping local activists
around the world organize to protect animal rights.
][/quote]

Interesting PETA members sending money to fair chase


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

And here I thought the sponsors claimed they were not accepting money from anti hunting groups???? If we are going to be honest and open about disclosures of finances, Dick who is the Simon fella from NY?

Jim I told you in another thread you have to lay off that stuff. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gst, I should have thought ahead how you would "keep them" out of North Dakota. You'd just type them out. Man, you have to put in a bill by the word.

6 day count down to election. candy or coal in the stocking.

Shawn Schafer says the HF boys will sue ND if they lose. Why not save money and they can do an initiated referendum? Repeal the law. You know, go out and talk to people, collect signatures, do some work, show the people are on their side, write some measure language that isn't vague, wouldn't that be refreshing. oke:

And think of all the money it would save the state and themselves in legal fees.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Dick who is Simon Rooselvelt from NY? Who is Maryam Dickey from NY? Have you accepted any moneys from PETA or HSUS members? Please address g/o's post.


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

In ND we have a constitutional right protecting our right to hunt, fish, and trap and some of the same people that are NDHFC pushed that amendment through a few years ago, along with many others. It doesn't really matter what the HSUS wants to do with public hunting, fishing, or trapping, our constitution stops them. So the fraud being played on the public that this will lead to bans on hunting becasue it opens some imagary door is nonsense.

The other reason it's nonsense is the HSUS is already here and always has been, and they haven't tried to ban public hunting in anyway I know of. Here is a two question quzz:

1. How many members are there in the ND Stockmen's Asso.?

a. 15,000
b. 7,400
c. 2900
d. 1500

2. On the HSUS website they say they have 11 million members. How many of them are ND residents?

a. 70,000
b. 34,600
c. 5,000
d.17,500


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Archimedes said:


> In ND we have a constitutional right protecting our right to hunt, fish, and trap and some of the same people that are NDHFC pushed that amendment through a few years ago, along with many others. It doesn't really matter what the HSUS wants to do with public hunting, fishing, or trapping, our constitution stops them. So the fraud being played on the public that this will lead to bans on hunting becasue it opens some imagary door is nonsense.
> 
> The other reason it's nonsense is the HSUS is already here and always has been, and they haven't tried to ban public hunting in anyway I know of. Here is a two question quzz:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is your answer gst, for hunting( fair chase style) to be banned in this state, it will require a super majority by the Leg and a vote of the people or an initiated measure. Canned shooting however is not hunting and can be banned either by the ballot box or the Leg. By taking away HFS operations we take away the biggest and most disliked avenue for HSUS,PETA and others to attack fair chase hunting. You know it as well as anyone and for you or any of the said groups against the HFS are not sportsman friendly but you want those very sportsman that these groups have ****** on over the years to protect the ilk that hide within these organizations. They have and are using strong arm tactics by threatening reduced access and such if this passes. Pretty lame and pathetic! They will not promote the merits of canned shooting and why it should stay legal, instead they are hiding behind a property rights claim, implying absolute rights when they know that property rights are more fluid than anything else.

They do not want a balance, they want it all and the heck with the rest. Like it or not that is the way it is!

So in a nut shell, you and and the other groups, really do not care about hunting in this state, you do not care about the damage that canned shooting causes to fair chase hunting as long as you get yours. They never have and never will and any claim otherwise is an outright lie no matter how you try and explain it or claims you make otherwise!


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy crap Ron you seem to know alot about the ideologies of these groups you do not belong to and their members. I'm sure there are NDSA members (of which a fairly high percentage are hunters)that will be glad to know simply because they may have a position on groups like DU owning land and the consequences of allowing orgs like that to purchase land uncontroled may have on this state, you know for a fact they do not care about hunting and are simply lying if they claim they do.

So if FC hunting is so bullet proof, why the concern over HF giving ammunition to those that wish to ban it. If NO forms of FC hunting are at risk because of this constitutional amendment, it blows the whole protecting hunting theory of this measure out the window. Then what is left, one small arrogant egotistical elitist group wanting to impose their ethics onto everyone else. You can not have it both ways either hunting is at risk from these anti hunting groups and these measure are the way it will happen, or hunting here in ND is bullet proof and nothing HF or the anti groups do can affect it and this is simply as said the push of a personal agenda. So which is it???

Ron here is a question for you, can a State Constitutional amendment be challenged thru the court system and be overturned or can a judge make a ruling a particulatr form of hunting does not fall under it's scope or protection? If an initiated measure, (the voice of the people) is passed to ban trappinng would it be valid?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No support from your organizations for sportsmen gst! No deflecting away from that! They pretend to, but are anti sportsman at every turn. It is some of these groups provided Posted UNTIL Swampbuster is repealled signs the list goes on and on. We got them in the mail unsolicited back then. Same thing a few years back we where offered signs from some of these groups to post our land regarding other issues. Now that really is nothing more than strong arm attempts by them simple as that!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

> Then what is left, one small arrogant egotistical elitist group wanting to impose their ethics onto everyone else.


Gabe, now that is a hilarious statement coming from you. I have turned several ND voters onto your incessant comments on this site and others. Guess what, they all come to that exact same conclusion. Only it is you they have concluded that is arrogant and elitist.:beer:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron show me the proof where either NDSA, NDFB or NDFU as an org. sent out signs for the posting of land. I know for a FACT NDSA has never done this.

Perhaps you could explain that if there is no support for sportsmen from the NDSA as you claim, why the NDG&F sponsors our Enviromental Stewardship Award program. This award is part of a national program wich recognizes those producers that implement practices that benefit both their operation and wildlife. It is a very important award and program in our org. which the NDG&F are very gald to be a part of. ND has had regional winners in this program that have came oput of a wide pool of producers that are encouraged thru our org. to participat in these conservation programs. Perhaps if you were to base your comments of an actual understanding and knowledge of these groups instead of this personal veiw regarding the process by which non profits go thru to be able to purchase land you would make statements that are closer to fact.

As I said, the farmers and ranchers of this state will be glad to know that simply because they may belong to an ag group you do not like, they do not care about hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

bioman said:


> > Then what is left, one small arrogant egotistical elitist group wanting to impose their ethics onto everyone else.
> 
> 
> Gabe, now that is a hilarious statement coming from you. I have turned several ND voters onto your incessant comments on this site and others. Guess what, they all come to that exact same conclusion. Only it is you they have concluded that is arrogant and elitist.:beer:


Bioman, what would you call a group that believes they can determine who is or who is not a hunter even if they have never actually met the person?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

see gst, that is where you are wrong! The farmers and ranchers do, but the organizations work against sportsman big difference. You can whine all you want, but that is the way it is. Talked with a few new faces this past weekend and I got some interesting comments. Since my name is out here plain and simple and I do not hide who I am, I was pleasantly surprised at the responses I got. Some disagree with me on Measure 2 some agreed, but none of them see my position,comments or attitude as anti farmer or rancher and in fact realize exactly what I have stated as being correct.

So let's keep the issue where it belongs on the organizations not the individual operators.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

> Bioman, what would you call a group that believes they can determine who is or who is not a hunter even if they have never actually met the person?


The same thing as the North Dakota Stockmen's Association saying they offer ENVIRONMENTAL SERVICE PROGRAMS yet oppose any transfer or management of land to conservation orgs :thumb: .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Canned shooting however is not hunting and can be banned either by the ballot box or the Leg. By taking away HFS operations we take away the biggest and most disliked avenue for HSUS,PETA and others to attack fair chase hunting.


Please read this statement of yours..... So if canned hunting is not hunting....how can it be used against fair chase hunting when in fact by the FC groups words it is not hunting. So again....how can PETA or other groups use canned hunting to make a black eye against fair chase hunting when it is not hunting?


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Canned shooting however is not hunting and can be banned either by the ballot box or the Leg. By taking away HFS operations we take away the biggest and most disliked avenue for HSUS,PETA and others to attack fair chase hunting.
> 
> 
> Please read this statement of yours..... So if canned hunting is not hunting....how can it be used against fair chase hunting when in fact by the FC groups words it is not hunting. So again....how can PETA or other groups use canned hunting to make a black eye against fair chase hunting when it is not hunting?


Leadfed siad,

Well for one chuck, the tell me what the owners of these operations are calling it? Do they call it high fence slaughter or high fence killing? Nope, check out their websites....they call it "hunting". How many of these sales do you think they would loose if used any other term besides hunting on there site? So in a sense, the high fence slaughter operators are the ones calling it hunting because they are advertising it as such!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmmm....

So it is the way they advertise. If they call it HF shooting you would not have a problem? So it is an advertizing issue.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> see gst, that is where you are wrong! The farmers and ranchers do, but the organizations work against sportsman big difference. You can whine all you want, but that is the way it is. Talked with a few new faces this past weekend and I got some interesting comments. Since my name is out here plain and simple and I do not hide who I am, I was pleasantly surprised at the responses I got. Some disagree with me on Measure 2 some agreed, but none of them see my position,comments or attitude as anti farmer or rancher and in fact realize exactly what I have stated as being correct.
> 
> So let's keep the issue where it belongs on the organizations not the individual operators.


Ron you do not seem to understand that these orgs are true grassroots organizations. It is the individual operators that bring forth and establish the policies of the orgs themselves thru the resolution process. So the orgs policies are that of the individual operators. Not everyone in the org. may agree with the position but thru the respolution process . discussion is held, and policy is developed. These policies are revisited on a scheduled basis to readdress them and determine if they are still appropriate and are what the members themselves want. You do not seem to have a grasp of this.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

bioman said:


> > Bioman, what would you call a group that believes they can determine who is or who is not a hunter even if they have never actually met the person?
> 
> 
> The same thing as the North Dakota Stockmen's Association saying they offer ENVIRONMENTAL SERVICE PROGRAMS yet oppose any transfer or management of land to conservation orgs :thumb: .


bioman, the NDSA simply believes that becasue our producers quietly enroll and expand conservation practices thru the private ownership of their lands, the state is best served with the individual owning land rather than allowing nonprofits and corps. unlimited ownership. Answer me this one question, given the fact a majority of land in ND is in private ownership and given it is a commonly held belief that ND and it's hunting oppportunities and abundent wildlife are second to none, what is really to be gained by opening the door to allowing uncrontrol land purchases by these orgs. Remember it will open the door to more than just DU being able to buy land and control access.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

> what is really to be gained by opening the door to allowing uncrontrol land purchases by these orgs


In the most succinct terms Gabe, the RIGHT of the property owner to sell to whom ever he or she chooses .


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So tell us gst, did the NDSA poll is members regarding this measure or did your board put out it's opinion? I know what happened with the other organizations!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Gabe, these are your direct words from another Nodak thread:


> I simply asked Plainsman that question to see if somehow magically the same person who is not a hunter one day because they do something he does not agree with is suddenly a hunter the next when he does what plainsman does agree with. Anyone is entitled to their OPNION of what is hunting and who is a hunter, but when you move to pass legislation to limit ones ability to make these choices themselves, and have the nations leading antihunting group spending thousands of dollars advertising to support your agenda, it is probably NOT in the best interests of hunting.


Just for fun, I changed a couple of your HUNTING words to show how you magically talk out of both sides of your mouth :thumb: :wink: .

I simply asked Plainsman that question to see if somehow magically the same person who is not a LANDOWNER WITH PROPERTY RIGHTS one day because they do something he does not agree with is suddenly a LANDOWER WITH PROPERTY RIGHTS the next when he does what plainsman does agree with. Anyone is entitled to their OPNION of what is a LANDOWNER WITH PROPERTY RIGHTS and who is a LANDOWNER, but when you move to pass legislation ERRRR RESOLUTION to limit ones ability to make these choices themselves, and have the nations leading CATTLEMEN'S Group spending thousands of dollars advertising to support your agenda ERRRR RESOLUTION, it is probably NOT in the best interests of A LANDOWNER WITH PROPERTY RIGHTS.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is a new fourth page that just came up on the SOS web site. Canned shooting is a national web across the nation. Scroll down 6.

Contributions
Alabama Deer Association
Address 1: 7620 Browns Valley Rd 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Guntersville, AL 35976 
Date / Amount: 10/26/2010 $10,000.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egland, Craig 
Address 1: HC 2 Box 20 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Rhame, ND 58651 
Date / Amount: 10/25/2010 $4,500.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Illinois Deer Farmers Assoc.
Address 1: 9713 E 2150 N Road 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Danville, IL 61834 
Date / Amount: 10/25/2010 $2,000.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Missouri Whitetail Breeders & Hunting Ranch Assoc
Address 1: 109 Glaize Holler Rd 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Brumley, MO 65017 
Date / Amount: 10/26/2010 $4,000.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ND Association of Realtors
Address 1: 318 W Apollo Ave 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Bismarck, ND 58503 
Date / Amount: 10/25/2010 $3,100.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*North American Deer Farmers Assoc
Address 1: 104 S Lakeshore Drive 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Lake City, MN 55041 
Date / Amount: 10/25/2010 $135,000.00 * :bop: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

North American Elk Breeders Assoc.
Address 1: 4985 West Blue Hill Rd 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Ayr, NE 68925 
Date / Amount: 10/25/2010 $4,500.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Victory, Jack 
Address 1: 4012 Ethan Thomas Dr 
City, State/Province, Zip/Postal: Clinton, MD 20735 
Date / Amount: 10/26/2010 $1,000.00

I'd ask again, who really owns these canned shooting operations in North Dakota?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... search.y=5

Grand total so far from out of state interests, $239,250.00 :bop: I guess Texas really is here after all.
gst, did you boys get a penality from ND SOS? I see you paid them $722. Hummmmmm. Report not up to snuff?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

bioman, I can see debating the Natural Areas Aquisition program with you will be as fruitful as when Ron and swift join the "debate" So if you'll forgive me I will decline to side track this thread with a further waste of time on that issue.

Ron the members of the NDSA fully understand the importance of not supporting legislation that limits ones ability to use privately owned domestic animals in accordance with all humane treatment laws and health regulations which this measure does. The members of NDSA also realize the true intent of HSUS and understand the consequences of opening the door to them coming into our srtate to further their agendas thru these initiated measures. We have long standing policy that allows us to strongly oppose those that wish to make what we feel are these kinds of mistakes. Most ag orgs' do as well. As to what you "know" about these other Ag orgs, based on your claims they put out the no hunting signs as well as other misrepresentations of these groups I tend to dismiss most of what you "claim" to know about these groups.

Dick As I'm not a member of the group filed with the NDSoS I can't tell you what took place. Would you care to report the dollar amount HSUS is spending on your group NDH for FC's behalf to pass your agenda? I thought not. You stated on the Mcfeely show you were not accepting monies from anti hunting groups. Why will you not address g/o's post regarding one of your doners?


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Dick Said:


> Grand total so far from out of state interests, $239,250.00 :bop: I guess Texas really is here after all.
> gst, did you boys get a penality from ND SOS? I see you paid them $722. Hummmmmm. Report not up to snuff?


You wish Dick. The $722 was to pay for copying costs for the petitions. Petitions that had circulators filling in addresses for people, zip codes left off, dates left off, ditto marks were allowed for addresses that had illegible signers.

I find it funny though that you are talking about a penalty when you guys never had to pay any kind of late fee last time for not disclosing your financials. In fact you were allowed to file a new petition and had not even filed your financials and they were not filed until the elk/deer growers pointed it out.

The elk/deer growers are proud of the fact that they are a strong united industry and that every dollar has come from farmers and ranchers.

Your biggest supporter receives their money by misleading old ladies and clueless movie stars. HSUS has spent over $150,000 on TV buys trying to help you mislead the citizens of North Dakota.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So gst, it was the board not the members that chose to oppose the measure, just like the other operations.


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron, I think GST invited you to their convention last month, why didn't you and your group go and actually see how they conduct busuness?? You would have had more than enough time to make your case! Remember Ron - animals are considered property also?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron from your comments it appears you have little understanding of how these orgs work. The board is elected by the members. The members create policy at their annual conventions after much debate and consideration that guides the boards in their decisions. If the board does not follow the members policy instruction and intent, they will be replaced. The board speaks for it's members and are accountable for the positions they take. If that position is not that of the members you will not be on the board for long nor should you. So in essence the members are indeed the ones that have taken the positions that these orgs communication people and board members have made public. In the case of the NDSA there are 4 directors from 6 districts across the state. The members of this organization are well represented. The members of these orgs vote the people into these positions they know they can trust to represent their positions. I do not know how much clearer I can make it. If I sign my name followed by my position you can rest assured I am speaking on behalf of this org. If not my words are my own. So if you continue to post nonsense regarding something you apparently know little about, you will have to forgive me if I do not respond any further. Gabe Thompson Jr. District 6 representative NDSA. :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

gst, nice try gst, but your board made this decision, not the members just like the other groups. You assume I am not aware or have ever attended any of these type of conventions. It is a joke to say after much debate etc.. because it simply does not happen in that manner. The only real fireworks comes when one of the good old boys gets some challenge to his position of power then the maneuvering to suppress them gets going.

Your board may have discussed this policy among yourselves, but you did not air it at the convention nor in any mailers to determine the feelings or wants. This position will not cause any of you to be unseated, but it does not speak for all your members and you cannot even claim you have proof that a majority support it!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Ron, I think GST invited you to their convention last month, why didn't you and your group go and actually see how they conduct busuness??


The reason Ron didn't go was he tried but his car went into the ditch because of the icy roads and boke his leg.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Sounds like somebody is jealous that they can't report where their money is coming from when we all know whether directly or indirectly.


----------



## Dave Brandt (Jun 20, 2003)

A more concise summary of where the $$ has come from opposing this measure. Less than 15% coming from ND to protect a fallacious property right. Looks like the 85% of the money is coming from out of state interests protecting their ability to ship their shooter bulls/bucks into our state in the future. I sure hope they don't ship any from herds known to have CWD, TB, the fallow deer louse or some yet to be discovered exotic disease. like has happened before and is documented in the case files. Vote YES on measure 2 to keep our game free from this pollution source.

http://www.northdakotafairchase.com/sum ... nd_ca.html

Contribution From - Amount - State
Alabama Deer Association $10,000.00 AL
Colorado Elk Breeders Assoc $2,000.00 CO
Iowa Whitetail Deer Assoc $5,000.00 IA
Huebner, Fred $500.00 IA
Illinois Deer Farmers Assoc. $2,000.00 IL
Indiana Deer & Elk Farmers $5,000.00 IN
Victory, Jack $1,000.00 MD
Powell, Kelly & Hillary $1,000.00 MI
United Deer Farmers Of Michigan $5,000.00 MI
Minnesota Elk Breeders Assoc $2,000.00 MN
Minnesota Deer Breeders $5,000.00 MN
North American Deer Farmers Assoc $15,000.00 MN
North American Deer Farmers Assoc $135,000.00 MN
Missouri Whitetail Breeders and Hunting Ranch Assoc $6,000.00 MO
Missouri Whitetail Breeders & Hunting Ranch Assoc $4,000.00 MO
Southern Game Ranchers Assoc $2,000.00 MS
North America Elk Breeders Assoc $1,500.00 NE
North American Elk Breeders Assoc. $4,500.00 NE
New York Dee & Elk Breeders Assoc $500.00 NY
Northeast Deer & Elk Farmers $500.00 NY
Hill Top Whitetails $500.00 OH
Whitetail of Oklahoma $5,000.00 OK
Pennsylvania Deer Farmers Assoc $5,000.00 PA
Texas Deer Assoc $5,000.00 TX
Exotic Wildlife Assoc $5,000.00 TX
Texas Deer Assoc $2,500.00 TX
Wisconsin Deer & Elk Farmers Assoc. $1,000.00 WI
Apple Creek Whitetails LLC $2,500.00 WI
Whitetails of Wisconsin $5,000.00 WI
Bolyard Jr, Denver $250.00 WV
Dvirnak, Tim & Sally $2,000.00 ND
Grosz, Dwight $5,000.00 ND
Guthmiller, Gene & Brenda $2,500.00 ND
ND Assoc. of Realtors PAC $1,900.00 ND
Stevens, Lynn & Judy $2,000.00 ND
Schafer Whitetail Ranch $1,500.00 ND
Schlosser, Ronald $1,000.00 ND
Bosse, James $300.00 ND
Flickertail Elk Ranch $1,000.00 ND
Mau, Ernie $2,500.00 ND
ND Deer Ranchers $4,000.00 ND
ND Elk Growers $10,000.00 ND
Egland, Craig $4,500.00 ND
ND Association of Realtors $3,100.00 ND

total $280,550.00


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Bears repeating,



> Dick Said:
> 
> Grand total so far from out of state interests, $239,250.00 :bop: I guess Texas really is here after all.
> gst, did you boys get a penality from ND SOS? I see you paid them $722. Hummmmmm. Report not up to snuff?


You wish Dick. The $722 was to pay for copying costs for the petitions. Petitions that had circulators filling in addresses for people, zip codes left off, dates left off, ditto marks were allowed for addresses that had illegible signers.

I find it funny though that you are talking about a penalty when you guys never had to pay any kind of late fee last time for not disclosing your financials. In fact you were allowed to file a new petition and had not even filed your financials and they were not filed until the elk/deer growers pointed it out.

The elk/deer growers are proud of the fact that they are a strong united industry and that every dollar has come from farmers and ranchers.

Your biggest supporter receives their money by misleading old ladies and clueless movie stars. HSUS has spent over $150,000 on TV buys trying to help you mislead the citizens of North Dakota.

Still no answer why money was taken from a PETA member??


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

All those out of state interests hiding behing a fake name in ND must really be planing on buying a lot of fear in the next few days. I wonder why they aren't spending money and showing the public what they do screwing with genes and shooting tame animals? Those great hunters of the huntersforhighfencedhunting fame. It's little wonder they hide behind a fake property rights name........"They're here"


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Current Federal Agent Dave Brandt said,



> Less than 15% coming from ND to protect a fallacious property right.


Roger Kaseman says the same thing alot. Now I know where Roger the lackey got that from. Dave, how did you federal guys get Roger to repeat all that nonsense?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Archimedes said:


> All those out of state interests hiding behing a fake name in ND must really be planing on buying a lot of fear in the next few days. I wonder why they aren't spending money and showing the public what they do screwing with genes and shooting tame animals? Those great hunters of the huntersforhighfencedhunting fame. It's little wonder they hide behind a fake property rights name........"They're here"


Archimedes, I wonder how much HSUS is spending pulling the wool over peoples eyes that they are an org that supports FC hunting??????

I wonder why HSUS as well as NDH for FC are not advertising their (HSUS's)true agenda which is ending ALL hunting??????

It's a little wonder HSUS hides behind the fake protecting hunting claim put forth for them by NDH for FC.

Watch the HSUS ad and simply ask yourself do you actually believe HSUS really supports FC hunting?????????? Even the Ads supporting this measure are a lie.

Tell the sponsors of measure 2 you do not believe inviting the fox(HSUS) into protect the chickens (hunting) is a good idea. VOTE NO ON MEASURE 2


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

Nobody I have seen on this site or NDHFC backs the HSUS. But they have their name on their ad so poeple can consider the source and weigh that accordingly. They could have funneled their money to a straw group with a ND name like your side is doing with their out of state money, or they could have just given their money to the NDHFC to run the ads. But the NDHFC didn't want there money even though it would help them win this. That's called character. All but a fraction of the voters would be non the wiser if the same games your side is playing were played by the measure supporters.


----------



## Dave Brandt (Jun 20, 2003)

Current Federal Agent Dwight Grosz (DG-after all you received $91,981 in subsidy payments from that damn *Federal Govt.*1995-2009).

I am pretty sure Roger is smart enough to add and divide all by himself. He don't need to use my black helicopters with cloaking devices,my ultra-high resolution satellite that can count the fallow deer lice on your elk from outer space, or my tracking devices the size of a grain of dust just to calculate a simple percentage or see through your false argument.


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Current Federal Agent David Alan Brandt said,



> I am pretty sure Roger is smart enough to add and divide all by himself. He don't need to use my black helicopters with cloaking devices,my ultra-high resolution satellite that can count the fallow deer lice on your elk from outer space, or my tracking devices the size of a grain of dust just to calculate a simple percentage or see through your false argument.


Now that right there is funny. Dave, you are just an office jock. The department wouldn't let you fly a black helicopter, use its high resolution satellite or touch its tracking devices even if they had them.

Speaking of a grain of dust. How do you feel about dust credits? Farmers go out in the fields to harvest their crops with a combine and they kick up a lot of dust. Somebody is ballyhooing about dust credits. Is the United States Geological Survey, where you work, collecting data? After all you guys collect data on cows burping and farting methane.

Will all that dust credit data someday be turned over to environmentalist groups or front groups such as the fair chase committee to restrict or shut down combines because it is harmful to the wildlife?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Archimedes, Character would be not making disingenuous statements regarding this measure by the sponsors and the individuals and groups supporting it. The ads running by HSUS insinuate that they want to "protect" hunting here in ND. Even the most BIASED measure 2 supporter can not claim that as truth. Character would be to take your monies and run your own ads stating there are ANTI HUNTING groups trying to further their agendas here in our state and we do not want the good people of ND to be suckered into their agenda which is to end all hunting by these ads. But apparently the group NDH for FC are not going to run ads stating this , but simply sit back and let HSUS do their dirty work for them. I wonder how proud NDH for FC will be when they get a Thank You from HSUS for helping them further their agenda, Perhaps they can tack it upon the bulletin board at their wildlife club.

This group NDH for FC simply knew that if they did accept monies from HSUS their measure was doomed. They merely allowed to happen what they admitted they knew would happen and what others said would happen regarding HSUS coming into our state with their millions of dollars to spend on furtherinng their agenda which is to end ALL hunting. And yet this was dismissed as "scare tactics" 
yep there is some real character for you hunters helping antihunnting groups accomplish their agendas simply because it helps a personal one of theirs. .


----------

